# Easier Menu Navigation



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

Some of the menus (naturally excepting the NPL) have gotten quite long of late, with many different selection possibilities. Rather than navigating via the arrow disk, why not number them 1 - whatever and permit a single keypad press to go right there?

[NG]Owner


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Just making sure you know about this - the ChanUp/Down button will scroll a list one screen at a time. And on most lists the Advance button (->|) will jump to the end on the first press, then the top on the next - jumping back and forth with additional presses.


----------

